# Rattlesnakes in central california Trails?



## Newbie08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey there 
My boyfriend and I have been riding for about 6 months now but I got spooked about a month ago by a snake in the trail. I am pretty upset about this because I was really enjoying riding. I was wondering how often do riders encounter snakes on or off the trail(when I fall) near fresno California? We usually ride the Buck Ridge trail. Thanks


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

Nature is a big part of riding. It's just something you need to be aware of but not worried. I've had a snake cross in front of me on the trail, although not a rattler. I've also had to slam on the brakes to avoid a collision with a deer or squirrel on more than one occasion. AND I've had a white tree frog fall out of a tree and land on my arm!

It's all part of the fun!


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

I live in Chico...and when I ride here at our trails I see at least 1 snake a ride...especially in the summertime...

if you're really that scared of snakes, maybe you should watch some nature shows and learn some facts about them...they're not out on the trail hunting you, with their main objective of the day being to bite a human...

a friend was riding in the LA area and was hitting a large drop and at the peak of the drop he realized there was a rattler sitting in the middle of the landing, right where he was going to land...he tried to maneveur himself in the air, but still ended up crash landing (because of trying to change direction mid-air) basically on top of the snake...he landed on the rattler with his shoulder and all the snake did was slither away as fast as it could...

learning to bunny hop would also be a plus for avoiding snakes...good luck!!!!


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

I have seen lots of snakes on trails around where I ride (Nor Cal). I have run across rattlers and less scary types. If I roll up on one, I just slow down a little and usually they slither off. I have bunny hopped one and skidded to a stop in a corner in order to avoid squishing another. I find the assassin squirrels and jack rabbits to be a bit more troublesome than the snakes. 

What really freaked me out though was riding with a coyote beside me for about a 1/4 mile. I didn't know if I should up my pace and risk causing him to chase me or slow to let him run ahead. But if I slowed all I could think of was him jumping up and biting me in the ass. All was solved though when he darted behind me (yikes! fear of ass biting in over drive) and ran down to the river. Turns out I was just an obstacle to a drink of water.


----------



## fatbottomedgurl (Jun 28, 2006)

My friend had an identical coyote experience. Another friend ran into (not literally) a naked cyclist (he had shoes on). Once I almost hit a cow that jumped in front of me. Rattle snakes are prolific in socal and are no big deal. So far so good. Just ride!


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

here in AZ there are lots of rattlers...especially at this time of the year...and they come out at from dusk to dawn...which is when you want to ride because it's so hot....


they haven't really been a problem...i have seen a fair share...usually i either go around them or bunny hop them...they really do just want to get out of the way...

i would not recommend stopping and poking one with a stick ...but otherwise, you're fine...

and i too have almost collided with a cow...just turned a corner...and there it was...a big wall of fur...scared the crap out of me!


----------



## ninjaboot (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello Newbie,

I moved to Fresno in 2001 and soon there after started riding mountain bikes. I got so in to biking that I moved out to Millerton Lake to be closer to the trails. I lived out there for a year and finally had to come back to reality and move back the city. Anyhow, after thousands of miles riding the trails around Fresno I had only encountered 1 rattle snake and maybe 5 other friendly snakes while riding. Vikki and I used to night ride buck ridge weekly and never had an encounter.
Then 2007 came along and it has been the year of the snakes. Good Monkey and I have seen a rattler and several king snakes at Sky Harbour. I also have seen several other king snakes at CCCX and the park. The good news is they eat rattlers, so hurray for the king snakes. 
I would not let the fear of snakes stop you from riding. Just be smart when riding; always leave a 15 foot gap between you and rider in front of you. Rattle snakes are more active at dusk and hot nights. 

During the summer one can be at the trail head for goat mountain in less than a 45 min drive. Beat the heat and get above the snakes and smog. Have fun and come ride with CCORC some time. We are riding Big Trees this weekend. NO SNAKES just good times.


----------



## pinkemma (Jul 2, 2007)

You get snakes and coyotees and cool animals, I have to be content with cats and mooses! I guess it's the price to pay for being a northener


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Don't run over the snakes. Don't annoy the coyotes. It's their home. We just visit. I've hiked for years and they're common in the wilderness. They won't mess with you if you keep your distance. Sometimes a curious coyote will approach. As soon as it gets an idea how big you are it will turn tail. 

In nature it's a good idea to look before you put your foot down. It's amazing how fast a crack in the dirt or a stick can morph into a snake when you're not paying attention 

And dHarriet, please don't bunny hop the snakes (for fun) unless you'd want someone bunny hopping you with a machine that would kill you if it landed short. (If you see it at the last minute and can't stop or turn that's different.) All we need is someone wanting to ban bikes because we kill too many snakes.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Newbie08 said:


> Hey there
> My boyfriend and I have been riding for about 6 months now but I got spooked about a month ago by a snake in the trail. I am pretty upset about this because I was really enjoying riding. I was wondering how often do riders encounter snakes on or off the trail(when I fall) near fresno California? We usually ride the Buck Ridge trail. Thanks


Here's my first trail snake-sighting story...

My BF and I were climbing up a really long, steady hill when I saw a snake slither off the trail in front of me. It was just a harmless garden snake, but at the time my brain said "SNAKE!" and I started climbing faster, unknowingly. A few minutes later, my BF came up beside me, huffing and puffing. He said it had taken him all that time to catch up to me because when I saw the snake, I had really upped my pace in the climb! He said if I was ever in a race he'd tie a rubber snake behind me...


----------

